# Kindel and PDF Files



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm not sure if this is the place for this.

I sent a PDF file from my PC using "SEND TO KINDLE". I see it in my documents, but I can't get it to download or send to my "Home" screen on my kindle. Has anyone ever done this? Thanks


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> I see it in my documents


 unclear as to my documents on PC or Kindle.

See if you followed everything here
https://www.groovypost.com/howto/kindle-fire-read-microsoft-office-documents/

It should appear on your reading list.

Note: I don't own a Kindle.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Docs app on kindle. I used send to kindle as pdf it came on my kindle in the docs app. This used to appear on my home screen. Thanks for your answer. I use send to kindle didn't appear on home screen. However it did work on my wife's kindle fire 8. Won't work on kindle fire 10. Very confusing


----------

